# Review of Cleanfire Pellets after burning them for four months.  Two of those some of the coldest we



## mark d fellows (Jan 24, 2010)

After many months of burning these pellets I would rate them as ok.  

For the convenience of ordering them and having them delivered, I will most likely buy them again.  They burn ok, with ok heat(my house is warm).  They have few fines per bag, but A LOT of fine dust, which gets all over the top of the stove when I pour them in, and makes me want to hold my breath while pouring them.  I see more creosote(dark tarry substance) on the door, and around the firepot than I have ever seen.  Ash content is about standard.  It has been very cold this winter(more so than previous years) so I have been going through quite a few of them.  1.5 to 2 bags per day until recently.  I started with 2.6 tons and have about 1 ton left and have had about a full ashcan of ashes.  The stove manual says you will fill the ash can at a rate of once per ton.  The glass stays about as clean as any other pellet.  The ash in the burn pot sticks together in clumps which is kind of cool.  There seem to be no more or no less clinkers than with Ligs or Hamers(which I like much better)

Not the best, but I feel they are worth it for the convenience of ordering from woodpellets.com.  

I think these might have been called Cleanfire Supreme when I bought them, but they just say "Cleanfire" on the bag.  The bags say they are primarily hardwood.

Mark


----------



## Bank (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought 5 tons of CleanFires last year, plus I had some odd brands as well. I burned 3 tons of the CleanFires last year and liked them. This year I bought 3 tons of the LGs. I burned one ton for the fall and started to finish the last 2 tons of CleanFires from last year around 12/21/09. I gotta tell ya, these things burn so hot I had to have the fan on one night up in the bedrooms (78F, 1,836 sq ft center entrance colonial-2 years old) and it was 15F at night

I clean the stove regularly on a Saturday and have had no issues with pellets. Each time I ordered from PelletSales.com.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bank (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey BTU, they are the pre-dominantly hardwood pellets with a slight blend of softwood. Bag is mostly green on the front as opposed to the lighter green of the Pacific ones. Ash is less than 1% per the bag. Also, I bought these last year.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 24, 2010)

BTU said:
			
		

> Bank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



macman told me there rebagged NEWP's.


----------



## camdids (Jan 24, 2010)

I too have the Cleanfires. They are different from last years. These are smaller pellets and much whiter in color. Last years gave me good heat and not much ash, although the ash would clump into much larger pieces. This years again give a good heat but the ash is much finer. IIt also gives out much more ash. I am filling the Pan in a week. Last years would barely be half that much.
I believe i read here that they are rebagged NEWP's.


----------



## Oilhater (Jan 25, 2010)

I have these same Cleanfire's too. I was told by woodpellets.com that they are NEWP. I also have NEWP from last year. They look alot different. NEWP alot darker, no dust or fines. Cleanfire alot lighter tons of dust and a cup of fines in each bag. Maybe they're from a different plant?


----------



## langewi (Jan 26, 2010)

This is my second year burning cleanfire pellets very happy with them first year, so so this year heat output about the same but a lot more ash and lots of fines in bags also had a nail in one of the bags that I didn't see till it caused a auger jam.
I think I will look around for some omalley's  this spring.


----------



## Meneillys (Jan 26, 2010)

oilhater said:
			
		

> I have these same Cleanfire's too. I was told by woodpellets.com that they are NEWP. I also have NEWP from last year. They look alot different. NEWP alot darker, no dust or fines. Cleanfire alot lighter tons of dust and a cup of fines in each bag. Maybe they're from a different plant?



When did you buy the Cleanfire's? They sound like the pellets from the NY NEWP plant. They had a very large stock from August on so I wouldn't be surprised if they came form NY. I know they sell the pellets from that plant under the name Warm Front also.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 26, 2010)

Which cleanfires are you guys burning?  

I have burned a few bags of the softwoods and thought they were pretty good.  
Ash was a bit higher than I am used to but they burned nice and hot.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's a pic of the ones I burn from Pelletsales.com (now woodpellets.com)
About a third thru my second ton. Hafta empty the ashpan every three weeks.
Lotsa fly ash, but the heat output is good, running mostly in low Stove Temp mode


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2010)

Well THAT didn't work very well...


----------



## Oilhater (Jan 26, 2010)

Meneillys Woodland Products said:
			
		

> oilhater said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bought in Aug 09. I have a friend who got Warm Front this year and he said more ash and clinkers than the NEWP he had last year. I just picked up a bag of Cleanfire Pacific to try today.


----------



## quazi95 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm looking at the cleanfire pacific for the woodpellets.com early buy.. it says that they are produced on the pacific coast so does anyone know who does the production of these pellets.  they also have the highest btu rating on the website??.. thanks so much


----------



## Oilhater (Jun 2, 2010)

quazi95 said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the cleanfire pacific for the woodpellets.com early buy.. it says that they are produced on the pacific coast so does anyone know who does the production of these pellets.  they also have the highest btu rating on the website??.. thanks so much


 This years Cleanfire Pacific's are going to be made by Princeton Co-Generation...the same mill that makes Eagle Valley pellets. Good pellets. On par with Okanagan, as stated on this forum...but in my stove, they were not as hot as the Okies.


----------

